
How Bacteria Adhere to Fiber in the Gut - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-bacteria-adhere-fiber-gut.html
======
bookofjoe
>High force catch bond mechanism of bacterial adhesion in the human gut

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-18063-x](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-020-18063-x)

